# No copyright on rainbows.



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

I propose that the Schizophrenia Society use the rainbow as their symbol like the GLBT community. :clap

And include an additional colour for those who can see it- octarine.

I am enjoying the publicity of the GLBT community.

It brings colourful rainbows, parades, and cheery venues to Saskatoon.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe I should clarify my context in my post.
Saskatoon is having a Pride Festival right now.
It is very colourful and new to me.
And there is the Schizophrenia Society of Saskatoon,
the Schizophrenia Society of Saskatchewan, and
Schizophrenia Society of Canada.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Why? Wouldn't that just get confusing, since it's so strongly associated with homosexuality already? 

You won't get to ride off of the success of the LGBT movement; you'll just confuse people.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, as I stated in my title, rainbows are not copyrighted by anyone yet: they are cheery, give hope of recovery from some pretty bad darkness, and I'd like to see more of them.

Obviously GLBT does not mean mental illness,

but then there are always a few who identify with GLBT who are.

Why should GLBT have an exclusive patent to a rainbow?

Shouldn't a rainbow be Universal?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The Rainbow belongs to the Lord
The One True God Who's Name Has Been And Shall Be Kept Holy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ya'll folks should use a double rainbow as your symbol, all the way.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

The more the merrier!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

But schizoprenics will like it, and then they will not, and then they will, and then they will not ... so ...


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

sajs said:


> But schizoprenics will like it, and then they will not, and then they will, and then they will not ... so ...


LoL! sajs


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

I see. The LGBT Rainbow has an extra colour cyan. And IN support of LGBT I am going to display it.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

survivor000 said:


> Shouldn't a rainbow be Universal?


A "universal" symbol defeats the purpose of symbolism.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe if you add an icon or logo to distinguish it from the LGBT rainbow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are a lot of colors on that image.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

doesn't schizophrenia have an awareness color already?

it's.. oh. it's gray.










that _is_ kind of boring.

you could always use the green mental health one:










course, ain't no law saying you can't use the rainbow if you want. 



Black As Day said:


> The Rainbow belongs to the Lord
> The One True God Who's Name Has Been And Shall Be Kept Holy


and to queer people!


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just a note to the moderators. I am aware that I am displaying the LGBT colors.

I am doing so in support of LGBT. I'm hoping this is permitted.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just another quick note for clarification. As I indicated in post #11 06-12-2016, I discovered that the LGBT community sometimes differentiates their rainbow, with the extra color cyan. Third one from the bottom. But not always. If you look at Pride pictures or attend a Pride fest, you will see that both the LGBT rainbow and the Standard Rainbow are displayed.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> A "universal" symbol defeats the purpose of symbolism.


From what I have observed, some symbols are universal, and some symbols are secret.

The Christian Cross is recognized universally, as a symbol of Christianity.

The Red Cross of Lorraine might be a more secret symbol, borrowed by the Masons.


----------

